# Hallo Teichfreunde



## Versch (29. Mai 2008)

Ich bin das erste mal im Forum und auch neuer Teichbesitzer.

Ich habe mir einen Teich auf dem Balkon gebaut und sind sehr stolz darauf.
Es ist richtig entspannend bis spät Abends am Teich sitzen zu können.

Vielleicht gefällt Euch auch mein Teich.

Werde öfters mal vorbei schauen.



Foto 

Foto 

Foto


----------



## Christine (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hallo Teichfreunde*

Hallo - oh keine Name  

:Willkommen - hier bist Du auf jeden Fall richtig!

Ein sehr schöner Mini. Magst Du etwa mehr über die Konstruktion erzählen?

Und guck mal in unsere Rubrik "Miniteiche" - dann siehst Du: Bei uns bist Du in bester Gesellschaft!


----------



## Psycho-21 (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hallo Teichfreunde*

Hi und :willkommen hier im besten Teichforum!!!! Einen schönen Teich hast du da gefällt mir gut! Viel Spass hier


----------



## Versch (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hallo Teichfreunde*

Hallo Christine, 

schön dass mein Teich Dir gefällt.

Zur Konstruktion ist zu sagen, dass der Teich aus zwei Becken besteht. Hierfür habe ich ein großes geschlossenes 200l Kunststofffass fast in der Mitte durchgetrennt.
Um beide Fasshälften, habe ich dann eine Holzkonstruktion gebaut damit die Fasshälften dicht beieinander bleiben. Auf der hinteren Seite der Holzkonstruktion, habe ich dann auch aus Holz eine Unterkonstruktion für den Bachlauf aufgebaut. 
Anschließend wurden die beiden Fasshälften mit Folie ausgekleidet. Auch die Unterkonstruktion für den Bachlauf habe ich mit Teichfolie ausgekleidet. 
Ich habe mir eine Teich pumpe besorgt, welche einen Springbrunnen und einen Abgang für einen Wasserlauf hat. Den Schlauch habe ich dann hinter der Folie versteckt und zum Wasserlauf geleitet. 
Den Wasserlauf habe ich dann mit Mörtel und Steinen ausgemauert.

Erst mal bis hierher die Infos.

Bin gerne für mehr Infos bereit.

Friedhelm


----------

